

Faster Test Development with Optimizely-CLI - arun_cro
http://www.funnelenvy.com/optimizely-cli/

======
ericclemmons
We'll done! The intro paragraph says it all.

We've been doing testing for years, writing it mostly in JS (as HTML
replacement will clobber any existing scripted interactivity), but hate doing
it because CodeMirror and other testing UIs are _horrible_ for rapid
development.

This solves the need quite well, and we may find ourselves switching services
as a result!

